# 3.5" Kent/Cheddite Hull Reloading Data



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Looking for some Steel shot reloading data for Kent/Cheddite hulls.

1 3/8 or 1 1/2 oz, Sam1 or Precision Reloading Wads, Alliant Steel Powder, W209 Primers preferably.


----------



## jumper (Mar 20, 2005)

I think primer pocket is a problem. Itis sized for the 606. casing is also short


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Should have replied, I found some data on them. W209's fit fine in these, but they are kents. I know the hulls are cheddites but they may not have the larger 606 or 616 whichever it is in them.

They are a smidge shorter and a different basewad, which is why I am pretty much stuck with a 1 3/8 oz load to get over 1400 fps out of them. I like the federals a lot better as I can push 1450-1500 with a 1 1/2 oz load, but I have a boatload of kent hulls from a buddy to use up.

Sticking mainly to 1 3/80z loads for duck hunting with 2's or 3's. Rarely ever get a wounded duck and I can reload cheaper or as cheap with 3.5's than I can buy 3"s.


----------

